# In search of Megaplex 2016 rooms



## SpunkyShep (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey there this is just a shot in the dark here. But me and my mate made a very last minuet to attend Megaplex this year (2016) and we want to stay in the main hotel. We are just curious if anyone has extra space that needs filling.  itd be cool to chat with ya bit before and kinda get to know eachother some maybe. 

my fa to learn more about who i am is Userpage of spunkyshep -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

my mates FA Userpage of warg -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

feel free to send me a messege on twitter or telegram aswell you can reach me @SpunkyShep on both.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Nataku (Jul 12, 2016)

Well I'm not staying in the main hotel, so can't help you out there, but I hope to see you all there. 
Good luck on the room hunt. They've been full for months so it's a bit of a tall order with less than a month to go.


----------

